# o2 simulator?



## SynCityPaintBody (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello, i have a 2004 GTO, i'm looking gut out my cats. i've read that the check engine light will engage if i do. will getting a O2 simulator solve the problem? Any advice would be great, also is there a certain one i would need? a little direction to a web site would be helpful.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Yes, you will need to get an O2 simulator if your going to remove your cats. I believe they are all the same so you can just get one online. Check Late Model Parts and Accessories Superstore - PFYC I'm not sure if they still sell them or not.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn`t 'gut out' the cats, remove them and use a cat delete kit. Then you can save the cats to reinstall later, or sell to a recycler, some cats are bringing big bucks.


----------

